# post partum and depo injection



## kalvarado (Jul 18, 2014)

Hoping for some guidance, we bill Medicaid HMO?s and they break down the obstetrical care by service. For our ladies who come for their post partum visit (59430) some get their depo provera (J1050)  injection (96372)  We have an insurance that bundles the injection code into the post partum visit. Other insurances are not requiring an modifier but one states it is necessary which looking at encoder pro appears it should have one. We tried 59 and 25 on the 59430 but seems that is not the correct one, any suggestions?


----------



## dr.moersch.office@gmail.com (Jul 20, 2014)

*medicaid and post partum*

try to use a modifier FP on both lines


----------



## Lor-N (Jul 21, 2014)

I would try the 59 on 96372.

Lauren, CPC, COBGC


----------



## ILHC (Oct 3, 2014)

*J Code Denials*

Hello,

I was hoping someone could provide some guidance.  We have been getting denials on the following J Codes
J2250
J1080
J1050
and I wanted to know if we should be billing a modifier with these codes?

Please Help

Thanks


----------

